# A Lil advice needed



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm trying to be more profitable obviously as everyone is.. Now my debate is wether to shop around for more / different companies or actually cut back and take more work from 1 or 2


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you were a plumber, would you rather work solely for an old man and his son in law, or would you rather advertise and take one job from many?


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

It all depends I mean plumbing is I guess a specialized thing so they say at least ..


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry. The moral of the tale is don't leave your financial well being up to a select few. The more customers you have, the more freedom, opportunity, and control you have.


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

So I should try getting work from as many companies as possible??


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, the more clients you have, the less it impacts you if you decline to work for one of them.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

In general, I never put all eggs in one basket. The one company could stop paying you, or go bankrupt, then you are screwed. If you have several companies the chances are they will not all screw you at once, or all go bankrupt at once..... 

Unfortunatly it's a doggy dog world out there and you have to be prepared to get screwed, because it will happen eventually. Even if its a back charge, you loose!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> . . .Unfortunatly it's a doggy dog world out there. . .


LOL, I think you mean "dog eat dog".:tt2:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> LOL, I think you mean "dog eat dog".:tt2:[/QUOT
> 
> LMAO!! :drink::drink::drink::drink:


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

I've had a few pay issues like " not enough pics " or I get a work order that says a job pay 300 I get paid 100 office says " I didn't justify getting paid 300 " idk it's a pain finding decent companies to receive work from .. What else do you guys do besides working on foreclosures?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Click1764 said:


> I've had a few pay issues like " not enough pics " or I get a work order that says a job pay 300 I get paid 100 office says " I didn't justify getting paid 300 " idk it's a pain finding decent companies to receive work from .. What else do you guys do besides working on foreclosures?


I do very little foreclosure work anylonger so besides working on what little amount I do....HMMM. I got Pis**ed at Service Companies and caused a lot of pain to them so now I do some private work, camp, post on this forum sometimes and fly down to the Florida beaches. Anyone by St Petes next week?


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sounds nice


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Click1764 said:


> " or I get a work order that says a job pay 300 I get paid 100 office says " I didn't justify getting paid 300 "


First, you have to understand the insanity of the above statement. If I told a roofer ahead of time I'll pay him 10k to roof my house and then, after the fact, said that his work only justified 6k, he'd break my neck. 
You either accept the fact that part of the P&P biz is a shakedown and take it, or, as a solo contractor, you look at them as a wednesday night date and nothing more.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> I do very little foreclosure work anylonger so besides working on what little amount I do....HMMM. I got Pis**ed at Service Companies and caused a lot of pain to them so now I do some private work, camp, post on this forum sometimes and fly down to the Florida beaches. Anyone by St Petes next week?


Not next week, but that is where im located also. St.pete beach, Treasure island beach, and Maderia beach. :thumbsup: I have house on T.I.

My next trip will be in January, just bought an REO in Michigan and I want to finish this project up before go back. :shifty:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Click1764 said:


> I've had a few pay issues like " not enough pics " or I get a work order that says a job pay 300 I get paid 100 office says " I didn't justify getting paid 300 " idk it's a pain finding decent companies to receive work from .. What else do you guys do besides working on foreclosures?


My point exactly! With 5 clients you can tell the 1 that screwed you to kiss your A**, lien the property and continue with the others. 

As far as other work, we have residental customers for lawn cuts, snow removal, fall clean ups, own a few rentals which produce income, and work for surrounding cities on code violations.:thumbsup:


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Click1764 said:


> I've had a few pay issues like " not enough pics "
> 
> If your doing the work, an you provide photo's before an after of the work, their clear and depict the work done. Don't let some sleaze-ball out fit short-change you. Dispute it, and don't work for them again. Simple.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Not next week, but that is where im located also. St.pete beach, Treasure island beach, and Maderia beach. :thumbsup: I have house on T.I.
> 
> My next trip will be in January, just bought an REO in Michigan and I want to finish this project up before go back. :shifty:


Nice!

Will be getting together with a couple P&P guys and a few National execs while there. please come if you change mind. Depart 11th till 15th.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

we shrank our travel circle and increased our client base


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

michael.biasi said:


> we shrank our travel circle and increased our client base



This is what I am trying to do.


----------

